# VNC Zugriff routen?



## Krumnix (8 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab einen IPC von Siemens in der Maschine verbaut (227e). Dieser ist per Ethernet mit diversen Panels angeschlossen.
Der 2. Ethernet-Port ist mit dem Kundennetzwerk verbunden.
Nun möchte der Kunde direkt auf diese Panels per VNC zugreifen und nicht zuerst auf den IPC und dann aufs Panel.
Kann ich ein Routing von VNC auf dem IPC einrichten, so dass er dies aus dem Kundennetzwerk die Anfrage durchroutet auf das jeweilige Panel?
Welche Lösung würdet ihr vorsehen?
Danke


----------



## acid (9 Oktober 2020)

Das würde die getrennten Netze ad Absurdum führen. 

Was du machen kannst (und ich immer so handhabe): Kunde stellt ein eigenes VLAN zur Verfügung, dein Anlagennetz (Profinet mit den Panels) verbindest du mit der Kunden-IT. Der Rest ist Sache der Kunden-IT und deren Firewall, wenn die dann jedermann den Zugriff auf dein Netz erlauben, ist das deren Problem.


----------



## Krumnix (9 Oktober 2020)

Kennst es ja. Kunde will eine Lösung ohne selbst den Finger krumm zu machen. Deren ITler haben schon Panik, dass der IPC mit Win10 2106 im System drin ist.


----------



## Fluffi (9 Oktober 2020)

Technisch gesehen sollte das kein Problem sein, sofern das Windows auf dem IPC nicht so eine von Siemens verstümmelte Krücke ist wie auf den Panels. Ich würde für jedes einzelne Panel einen separaten Port definieren und mittels NAT dann Anfragen an diesen Port am Kundennetzwerk-NIC an die entsprechende Panel IP und den Standard VNC Port über den anderen NIC weiterleiten. Das geht mit dem netsh-Befehl oder mit entsprechenden NAT-Tools für Windows.


----------



## Krumnix (12 Oktober 2020)

@Fluffi: Kann damit auch eine VNC Anfrage geroutet werden?


----------



## Fluffi (12 Oktober 2020)

Damit kann man alles routen, unabhängig vom Inhalt.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (12 Oktober 2020)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich hab einen IPC von Siemens in der Maschine verbaut (227e). Dieser ist per Ethernet mit diversen Panels angeschlossen.


Ist ja nichts neues...


Krumnix schrieb:


> Der 2. Ethernet-Port ist mit dem Kundennetzwerk verbunden.


Ebenfalls Standard...[/QUOTE]


Krumnix schrieb:


> Nun möchte der Kunde direkt auf diese Panels per VNC zugreifen und nicht zuerst auf den IPC und dann aufs Panel.
> Kann ich ein Routing von VNC auf dem IPC einrichten, so dass er dies aus dem Kundennetzwerk die Anfrage durchroutet auf das jeweilige Panel?
> Welche Lösung würdet ihr vorsehen?
> Danke


Hmm... verstehe dir Anforderung nicht. Die Fragen, die sich mir stellen sind folgende:
Was hat der Kunde auf der Anlage zu suchen, wenn Ihr der Maschinenbauer seid?
Was kann der Kunde lösen, was Ihr nicht lösen könnt?


----------



## Krumnix (13 Oktober 2020)

@Sven: Was hat das mit dem Anliegen zu tun? Wir wollen Lösungen liefern und was der Kunde nachher damit macht ist mir ehrlich gesagt komplett egal.


----------



## ducati (19 Oktober 2020)

ich würds mit nem separaten Router routen und nicht mit dem Siemens IPC. Dann ist das auch anschaulich, dass dort eine Verbindung besteht...

Gruß.


----------

